# Bark on the Logs



## E's Smokin (Jun 12, 2018)

When putting logs in the fire box do you take all the bark off the logs or leave it on for more smoke

Thanks
*E*


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

Yessir, bark stays on.


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 12, 2018)

I leave it on and my BBQ tastes good. If it's falling half way off I rip it off. Even little moss doesn't hurt. I'll try and get most I can off tho with my fingers or piece of wood. Wire brush works good too. I'm smoking with plum now. Not much bark compared to oak or walnut


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2018)

I leave it on too!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 13, 2018)

Some say bark gives a bitter flavor. If it's loose I'll flake it off, otherwise I pretty much ignore it.


----------



## mowin (Jun 13, 2018)

Like above, if it loose or about to fall off, I'll toss it aside. Otherwise, bark is wood also.


----------



## E's Smokin (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies,


----------

